

Ask HN: Are there CS masters in EU/USA still offering substancial financial aid? - fakeer

Mainly from EU and USA. I doubt there&#x27;s one in the case of latter. But still, there might be that I don&#x27;t know. There is DAAD, Erasmus etc but usually the amount of education loan breaks the desire and forces to get into maximum paying job that one can get.<p>The school&#x2F;university&#x2F;course doesn&#x27;t have to ace those <i>rankings</i>. It ought to be decent though, respected and with academic and non-academic culture.
======
gu
MSc degrees in Europe are significantly cheaper than in the US. I think some
countries don't charge any tuition fees at all, so if you take this into
account, you can probably live with the relative scarcity of financial aid.
Post-graduate education in Germany at public universities is usually free.
There normally is some kind of administrative fee, which often includes free
travel on public transport, but the total cost is much lower than what you'd
have to pay for a regular ticket for public transport otherwise. Overall, it's
a very good deal. Of course, the question is whether a MSc in CS will lead to
a higher-paying job, especially when taking opportunity costs into account.

~~~
fakeer
That's the question actually. I don't want to stay back and that stops me from
taking a huge education loan. I actually plan to return to my country and join
academics.

There were places like Sweden but tuition for non-EU students is longer free.

Anyway EU looks like my best chance.

